
The Amish Paper The Budget Explores a Move Online - peter123
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/09/21/technology/internet/21link.html?_r=1
======
billswift
"The Amish" is on overgeneralization, since there are different communities
who use different amounts of and with different rules about "modern
technology". They are also not adverse to technology as such, at least most
aren't. What they object to is being tied to the outside world. Which is why
they use much gas or kerosene powered equipment, but not electrical power
lines, the tie is still there but is less direct and nagging. They also are
more willing to use outside technology for business related purposes, many
shops and businesses have phones, they won't be in their homes though.

As for the paper, I think they may be able to put it online, for printing out
in each community, the internet is no more binding to the outside than the
postal service is. But there is no real likelihood that most Amish would be
willing to get internet connections to their homes.

